# Help with Windows 8 (Windows Developer Preview)



## sharp93 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi guys, i need help, for instance when i open a app like Piano and other programs on Win8 and want to close it, i have to go into Task Manager and close it like that, is there another way of doing it because it suck have to press Ctrl + Alt + Delete and then clicking on task manager and then closing it


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

You can press Alt + F4 to manually close it.

I haven't played with W8 yet so I can't offer any other suggestions.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Sharp93,

If you're in one of the Full-screen applications built into windows, just press the Windows button on your keyboard, the one with the Windows-logo on it. Doing so will get you back to the previous view you were just in.

So far you navigate more with the Windows-button, unlike previous Windows versions which barely uses that button for normal home users. A bit weird at first, but you'll get used to it.


----------

